# Horsing around again



## All Eyes

After going through an old tackle box I came across this chrome Acme Pheobe Spoon. It had seen better days and I was going to pitch it but got bored and decided to powder coat and paint it. It got me in the mood to do some more powder coating so I pulled out some of my scrap homemade spoons and put a bend in them and finished them with this crude perch pattern. Then applied a coat of Devcon. I thought the dotted finish would look more like scales than straight lines. As long as they fool the fish I don't care!


----------



## JamesT

Spoons only work on Erie but i could probably catch some fish on them in my local flows. They look great, and i am a spoon freak!


----------



## johnrude

nice work !


----------



## cadman

Very nice looking spoons All Eyes.


----------



## All Eyes

Some smaller ones. 2 flat, one bent. Another perch, a blue/lime and a pink/chatruse with a copper lip. Bad pic...sorry


----------



## AtticaFish

Nice painting All Eyes. How did you paint the black dots with powder? They look larger than just tapping it on with a brush - i think it does come out good as scales.

I've done some perch patterns on a few homade spoons as well....


----------



## All Eyes

Nice work man! And TY for the compliments guys. The perch dots/lines are done with perm. marker sealed in epoxy Attica.
Been playing some more with lure tape and powder coat. Pat Katans and probably many other places sell these sheets of waterproof holo. sparkle stuff that's sold as notebook covers. I've used it on a lot of the spoons that I make. Real cheap but it holds up amazingly well. Especially with a layer of epoxy over it.


----------



## All Eyes

Some smaller Erie perch spoons.


----------



## All Eyes

Not sure if I wanna give it a hug or beat it to death.


----------



## sonar

More great work,,,,"eyes"! Like your colors,,they look pro! Now we need some ice/open water,to go fish some "eyes" !!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

sonar said:


> More great work,,,,"eyes"! Like your colors,,they look pro! Now we need some ice/open water,to go fish some "eyes" !!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Thanks Sonar! You know 9 out of 10 sheephead agree that my spoons are the pertiest around.


----------



## All Eyes

More sparkly tape on homemade jigging spoons. These look like church windows.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are some pics I took of the process I use to make homemade blades and these new spinblades I came up with. Both my blades and spoons are made from the same 3/8" brass/copper tubing that you can buy at most hardware stores. 
To make the lead cavity for a blade, I insert my tube into a vice on an angle as shown. I insert a nail even with the top of the vice (I put a slight taper on a nail with a grinder) and crush around it. I find that the nail leaves a more uniform shape. 
If making a spinblade I leave just enough daylight in the back half to insert a wire. Otherwise, crush as flat as possible with the nail in. I then pull the nail out and flatten the round hole it leaves into an oval shape as shown. Then reposition it straight up in the vice and fill with lead. Then the holes are drilled wherever they go. I usually grind the head into shape with a grinding wheel but sometimes start by taking off a bit with snips first. The contours or overall shape are then roughly cut with tin snips. Doing this can twist the metal slightly so I re-flatten them with the vice. The finishing edges are done with a hand file. 
Making spoons is somewhat similar only I crush the entire tube flat leaving whatever opening I want for the lead. Spoons are really fast and easy once you get the hang of it. You can knock them out in no time. Sure beats paying $4 a piece. The metal tubing I use is 3/8" toilet annd sink overflows and they sure do make for some nice blades and spoons.


----------



## sonar

That's a winner ,eyes! You need to add a little water to them,, tomorrow,,,, gonna go to Berlin tomorrow p.m.,, need to test-drive some new blades I been workin' on ,,,, & I know they will do more good out there ,than in my work shop at home!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Would love to see some pics of them blades Sonar. You come up with some killer colors. Let me know how you do if you go out.


----------



## All Eyes

Top and bottom view of the spinblades.


----------



## sonar

I will post some pics, when I get the program written& put on a disc,for a c&c drive,,,my nephew has offered to process it for me,& I'm pumped about the possibilities from that,,all I will need then is to polish 'em ,hooks-mount & eyes,then go fish!! they will be made of solid stainless,,so far the protos buzz well,& attract bites.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Sounds good. You would think stainless would be the way to go due to it's strength for something that thin. 
I'm thrilled with the amount of vibration I'm able to get on my blades. Being double thickness I was wondering if they would thump very much. But my latest ones act identical to a vib-e. I've found that I can hand file the top edge down to a razor thickness and they rattle your arm off. Once you add powder coat or decals they still vibrate well but there is a difference the thinner you go. Brass is pretty hard but with the copper I'm using, thin also means more apt to bend. Using stainless would def. eliminate that. 
Can't wait to see them Vince.


----------



## cadman

Sonar,
I originally drew my blade out on cad and then I had them cut on a laser for my mold. They were made out of 6061T6 aluminum. This aluminum is very hard, and these vibrate like crazy. The aluminum is very light and reacts really well with water and a heavey lead belly.


----------



## sonar

Cadman,that sounds like a multi -process production,with alum. &lead, with the SS,it's a one piece,deal,shape,drill terminal holes,for hooks & snap-clip line attachment,polish,eyeballs,-&fish! They are slim profiled,& VERY quick to vibe,and they look like a shiner minnow... flashy & smooth.. NOT saying your style isn't better,, but this is all of what I have learned from my mistakes,which has led me to where I'm at,, with these damned things now??? I'ts finally getting easier to make them this way,what once took me from form to finish , 2-3 days is now 2 hours ,front to back,with hand-held tools.. & if i get a c&c involved, well that will move things along considerably! That's my target..I'm a small-air cooled engine mechanic,by trade,36 L O N G years,,,and this is what I want to do next year in retirement,It's fun! And Thanks for the input cadman,I appreciate your input,I've seen & respect your FINE work,too! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar

One thing,didn't include in my little story,was the first blade bait I sat & looked at ,I mean,REALLY LOOKED AT,was a "Shimmy Shiner" from up at the 305 Bait Shop, that was in the late 70's-early 80's, they were very thin brass & shaped lead, they made me go HMMMM...... That's when it all started for me...I was like the ape in Planet of the Apes,looking at the ebony stone obelisk.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Some new ones. The baby perch is a rattle spoon for ice.


----------



## All Eyes

Different view


----------



## All Eyes

This left over Christmas material makes really nice shad spoons. The black on the chrome underneath comes through and it changes to every color but black. There is no green on this spoon. Impossible to photograph but it gives that opal/mother of pearl kind of flash. Way cool!


----------



## fish master

do you happen to have a sample blade for ice fishing do ya?>


----------



## All Eyes

fish master said:


> do you happen to have a sample blade for ice fishing do ya?>


Sent you a pm


----------



## sonar

You got it down,EYES! Those look great! Very fishy ! Like I've said before,, just add water! There is no end to this stuff,just when you think , I've hit a wall & everything is lookin the same,,,,along comes another way to alter the shape or finish,and away ya' go..... Keep goin buddy,you'll do great! As usual..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## cadman

Sonar,
You are corrrect, my process is a two step. I have to hand it to you, you have a very good and fast way of making these baits. Job well done and I commend you for your talents.


----------



## sonar

I don't know about,talent as much as desire,Cadman,,I think each individual is given talent,and from that, divides their desire & interest-routes,to which we channel them,,I desire results,,,I love to catch fish with metal,imitations! so I just try to duplicate the real thing,,,,so I think that minnows are silver & shiney... so that's what I TRY to replicate..... I'm hardly ever right,(ask my wife) but,,,, I think I'm close..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Can't make it stop!


----------



## sonar

SUWEET!! I LIKE 'EM! This weather will keep ya in the shop!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Keeping myself busy in my down time


----------



## All Eyes

Out of all the colors and sparkly tapes and powdercoats out there, no spoon catches more fish for me than the standard gold Hopkins or Strata type. 
This is my version of that "go to" spoon on the inland lakes. This one is 2" long and weighs just slightly more than 1/2oz. Peeeerfect  The finish was done with a Dremmel tool. Nothing fancy but they flash well.
These catch everything but I sure do like them for walleye/saugeye. Most people strictly fish these vertically, but casting and ripping them in the shallows can be awesome.


----------



## AtticaFish

Looking good! You might sink the boat by the time spring/summer gets here. 

Yeah - simple gold or silver have always done well for me. Started adding just a tap of a candy/flashy red or black powder to one end or the other. It probably matters more to me than the fish. 

Never really tried ripping spoons, more so light weight finness style vertical either through the ice or under my yak with a single hook dropper. Have to give the 'rip' a try this summer.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Attica. One thing I don't have right now is a shortage of spoons and blades.  
Like I said, most people I know associate jigging spoons with vertical fishing where you tip the hooks with a minnow or a head or whatever. Unless I'm on Erie in the spring or perching I fish these plain. I do a lot of vertical jigging with them also, but usually don't tip them with anything. I think it alters the drop too much. Tipping is great when fish have the feed bags on but inactive fish will still hit a falling darting spoon out of reaction. Casting them in shallow water and sweeping them or ripping them back can be great fishing but also means hang ups and lost spoons. It's why I decided to make my own. It involves faster reeling to take up slack between lifts. There is a learning curve to fishing these on bottom while keeping them off bottom (if u know what I mean) I will throw a 1/2 oz. jigging spoon in 2 ft. of water at times and work it all the way back and under the boat. It's amazing how many fish you catch right under you even in shallow water. I'm hardly the pioneer of fishing this way, but it seems like people have gotten away from doing it for the most part. 
I can't count the number of times I fished tried and true methods and put everything in their faces for hours without results, then switched to a spoon and hammered them. It's hardly the end all beat all lure, but they sure hold a top spot in my arsenal.


----------



## All Eyes

Candy apple chrome and copper. Another bad pic. I need a new camera


----------



## sonar

LOOKI'N GOOD EYES~~ KEEP AT IT BUDDY! & what you were saying about the fall-back methods,,,DON'T ever forget the basics! I agree with that!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks again Vince! Here is a repost pic of my "gold standards". By far the type I've made the most of. Some with eyes and some plain. I have these from lightweight trolling flutter spoons up to 1oz. jigging spoons. 
These have caught 13 different species of fish since I started making them. All while targeting walleye/saugeye. It's just about what each individual has confidence in. Spring and fall over schooling baitfish is best, but they produce for me all year round in all depths of water. 
If jigs, cranks, or these spoons aint working, the fish are all dead.


----------



## st.slippy

Funny, I've never really fished with spoons, but seeing all of these beauties makes me want to start!


----------



## All Eyes

Some new homemade blades. I like these solid gold and copper the best. Some that I make are brushed metal finish and some are high polished like mirrors. Great for stained water.


----------



## All Eyes

st.slippy said:


> Funny, I've never really fished with spoons, but seeing all of these beauties makes me want to start!


Pick up some 1/2 and 3/4oz. War Eagles, Hopkins, BPS Stratas or XPS tungsten spoons (just to name a few) and give them their due time on the water. Once you learn to keep them from hanging up so much, you'll swear by them. War Eagle just came out with these real finish spoons that look dynamite.


----------



## fishing_marshall

Those look great!


----------



## All Eyes

Here is a Hopkins Shorty, a War Eagle, a tungsten XPS, and my fav. the Hopkins No=Equal. The one thing I really like about the War Eagles is the swivel attached without the use of a split ring. 
I attach my spoons with a duo lock snap and a swivel on about 3-4 ft. of flouro leader. I'll make up a dozen or so leaders before I go out to save time re-tying on the water.


----------



## All Eyes

Some of my chrome ones. The longest one is 2 1/2". These range from just under 1/2 to 3/4oz.


----------



## All Eyes

This is my version of a shad pattern. It's a terrible picture but you get the idea. Black powder coat and a quicky scale pattern done with a Dremmel. After it's powder coated, I went back over the belly and took some off with a file. It leaves some remnants of black in the Dremmel marks and makes for an awesome faded scale pattern. It's not near as perty as the War Eagles but hopefully it fools the fish.
One day I'm gonna get a camera that takes pictues you can actually see. I took 4 shots of this close up and this was the best one.
Maybe I should try and find Bigfoot with this thing. There seems to be an odd connection there.


----------



## All Eyes

Just a random pic of some of my screwed up re-do baits from last year. These aren't finished yet but you can see that I'm filing and sanding the powdercoat off some of my blades and reshaping them. The blade on the far right is the shape I'm after.


----------



## All Eyes

Is it spring yet??? I'm bout to go nuts already and I can't stop screwing around with these old baits and making them blingy. When my neck/arm are fixed from this stupid herniated disc I got me some plans for a way cool bait I'm dying to build.


----------



## adam_smith_nap

these are awesome, what do you make the spoons and blade baits out of lead? or do you buy them then decorate them?


----------



## All Eyes

adam_smith_nap said:


> these are awesome, what do you make the spoons and blade baits out of lead? or do you buy them then decorate them?


Thanks! All of them are made out of 3/8" metal tubing. Look at the first page in the thread. I took some pics of the process I use to make blades. I shape them and then fill with lead.


----------



## All Eyes

1 1/2 and 2" long


----------



## All Eyes

Reckon I've made enough to last through the spring?
What's sad is that I have 2 more full boxes out in the garage.


----------



## sonar

You might have enough to open a shop!! Like the selection,John! Do you drink coffee??  You keep busy,and it shows! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Haha Vince. Yeah you could say I drink coffee. I work at the giant jelly factory in Orrville that now owns Folgers. We get it free all day in all strengths. Some days I think I can hear my hair growing.


----------



## MEISTERICS

I like those!


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Meisterics! Here is one of my rattle spoons. I had some people ask if I make them. There are 4 s.s. bearings in this one. Very loud
This one has been battle tested!


----------



## WillyB2

Beautiful baits, All Eyes. We used spoons on the Ohio River all the time. Got away from it and haven't used them in years. Not sure why either??


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you Willy! I spose I could make them even pertier if I took my time but being that they are a reaction bait, the fish don't have long to stop and examine them.


----------



## All Eyes

Here are a few Fat Boy spoons I done made. You can see how much wider they are than my reg jigging spoons. These are copper blinged out with Mothers polish. (love that stuff) Think I'm gonna make me up some chrome fatties next and put a shad spot on them. That may just kill fluttering through a school of little spring shad. Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## All Eyes

Another style of Rattle Spoon Ive been playing with. Again with 4 stainless bearings inside. I haven't tried these yet but they click-clack real loud and remind me of a Rattle Snakie Spoon which caught the current Erie smallmouth record. Nothing too fancy on the finish here. Some powdercoat and magic marker cleared in epoxy.


----------



## puterdude

Wow all eyes,those fatboys and rattlin spoons are extra WOW. I bet that rattlin one will produce exceptionally well.Those fat boys the eyes will see yards away.Great job as usual.


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Puterdude! If the eyes have any trouble finding these I give up! Just hope I don't blind them.


----------



## All Eyes

Another rattle spoon. On this one I crimped the head and tail section opposite of each other. Will have to see what difference it makes if any.
Between the rattles and the shine I don't see this one being hard for fish to find even in stained water.


----------



## AcDCfun

We were at the edge of divorce when I decided to try this Years and years without delight of orgasm and sexual satisfaction This could ruin any life but not ours vexron com/]viagra for women worked and I always keep the pill near my bed as nobody knows when my wife asks for more sex By the way, tunedump com/]kamagra pills works not worse than brand, so next time I can save my money


----------



## JamesT

All "metal macguiverer" Eyes. Thumbs high to those!


----------



## All Eyes

Again, Thank You for the nice comments everyone. I am always searching for new (or old) ways to put more fish in the boat. It doesn't matter what they look like as long as it works. It's so easy to get caught up in all the modern baits and techniques that you forget what's been working for hundreds of years. Spoons will always catch fish!


----------



## JamesT

Can you add significant/noticable buoyancy by creating as large a void as possible (combined with using thin tubing) and still get good action? (to fish higher in the water column while reeling the same speed)

Or do they all seem to sink pretty fast, regardless of the size of the void?

Thanks, nice work.


----------



## All Eyes

Another perm. marker job done on chromed copper. Sealed in Epoxy which should last a while. Nothing perfect but a real quick and effective way to change up a regular spoon. 
The belly and top of the head are shiny copper but it doesn't show up very well. Real flashy


----------



## All Eyes

JamesT said:


> Can you add significant/noticable buoyancy by creating as large a void as possible (combined with using thin tubing) and still get good action? (to fish higher in the water column while reeling the same speed)
> 
> Or do they all seem to sink pretty fast, regardless of the size of the void?
> 
> Thanks, nice work.


TY and that's a really good question. I'm still learning as I go myself. From what I've gathered so far, on a blade bait.
The thinner the blade the tighter the vibration. This also goes for the body or cavity as well. A fat body on a thin blade will still vibrate, but not at the same frequency or tightness. I've made all sizes to experiment with. The larger the surface area obviously will create more drag or buoyancy. That's good for casting type flutter spoons and trolling stuff but I'm more a vertical and short casting kind of guy. The vibration of a blade only gets a fishes attention. The drop is where the action is. That's when they smack it. The action that I'm after is a bait that drops and swoops a hundred mph in a fishes face. It's why I love jigging spoons. It's all about the reaction bite for me. That way it's possible to catch fish who aren't necessarily feeding. Outside of a few lightweight trolling spoons, I haven't messed with much under 1/4 oz or so. 
My cavitys are filled completely with lead but now you've got me thinking about a hallow or low fill cavity flutter bait.  
I have made a few with rattles instead of lead but they didn't want to vibrate as well for me. (That's still a work in progress.)


----------



## All Eyes

A new batch of tiger spoons done with perm. marker on powdercoat sealed in epoxy.


----------



## All Eyes

One of my latest copper blades.


----------



## sonar

LOOKS GOOD!! "EYES" ,, You do very good tigers! I'm sure they will make a difference in your stringer-rate,this year!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes

Thanks Vince! Actually my finishes are pretty weak IMO. Can't wait to get an airbrush and get out of the magic marker business. The pic doesn't show it real well but the last one has red trimmed in black stripes. Done with fine tip markers and then sealed in Epoxy. Also the orange belly doesn't show up as orange as it really is. All of the orange powdercoat I use is glow in the dark stuff. I also markered in some blood red around the head and hook area. 
All ready to be devoured by a fish or a rock or possibly even a tree. Whichever comes first.


----------



## sonar

I like the glow in dark,John,,, it makes me feel like it helps,in low light,or ice with a snow cover on it,,,,I'll make a few once in a while,& it always seems to be the ones that I usually loose first,with a big a$$d carp or cat, with it stuck in their tail,and away it goes........ That ever happen to you??


----------



## All Eyes

sonar said:


> I like the glow in dark,John,,, it makes me feel like it helps,in low light,or ice with a snow cover on it,,,,I'll make a few once in a while,& it always seems to be the ones that I usually loose first,with a big a$$d carp or cat, with it stuck in their tail,and away it goes........ That ever happen to you??


nope...never


----------



## sonar

Man you aint lived then,yet! When it does,,,,you will remember it!It's great seeing them make a lunge at the surface for the bottom,and you get soaked with their last effort for freedom,+ you loose your lure!  -----<<<<<sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## radar3321

Ok so take it easy on me i really new at this stuff. I was reading on the first page (the spinblade in vise post) and it said to fill the opening with lead. CORRECT? Can you please explain a little more to me on this step. I do not mean to sound absolutely stupid but i get confused on how you get the shape. Do you just shape it with a file or what? Sorry if you addressed this i may have over looked it.


----------



## All Eyes

radar3321 said:


> Ok so take it easy on me i really new at this stuff. I was reading on the first page (the spinblade in vise post) and it said to fill the opening with lead. CORRECT? Can you please explain a little more to me on this step. I do not mean to sound absolutely stupid but i get confused on how you get the shape. Do you just shape it with a file or what? Sorry if you addressed this i may have over looked it.


What I do is melt some lead in a larger sized tablespoon using a burnzomatic torch. I put the bait lightly in the vice with the cavity pointing straight up and fill it to the top. Another method is to put split shot or a lead plug in the cavity and hit it with the torch till it melts. But with brass if it gets red hot it can crack. Hope this helps. If you have any more questions I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## radar3321

Thank you so much. I going to be stopping at the rodmakers shop on my way home. I think you just helped me find my new hobby.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes

No problem Radar. Don't hesitate to shoot me a PM if you need any more help. Blades are a bit tricky to make at first but you'll catch on. I might suggest making a few spoons first to get used to pouring lead and shaping the metal. Other than pouring them they are fairly easy to make once you do it a few times. If you can learn to hit the small opening of a spoon with lead then blades will be easy to pour.
Also keep in mind that these will look pretty rough after you cut the metal with snips. All the finishing work I do is with a hand file. Way more control that way. Grinding wheels are dangerous with something that small. Please don't put your eye out!


----------



## radar3321

I am a sheet metal worker by trade. I have encountered the dangers of grinders before. I will definitely be watching this thread. Thanks for the help

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes

Sounds like you won't have a bit of trouble. After a dozen or so you can do it with your eyes closed. Please post pics of your work if and when you make some. I'd love to see them.


----------



## All Eyes

Went fishing yesterday at Atwood and used Vib-Es and jig combos for hours with very few results. Tied on one of my gold/pink spin blades and started catching crappie and LM bass right away. Maybe it was the pink or just the timing of the bite but either way I'm pretty happy and am starting to have some confidence using them. Out of 16 fish caught, I think 11 or more came on those things.


----------



## sonar

cadman said:


> Sonar,
> I originally drew my blade out on cad and then I had them cut on a laser for my mold. They were made out of 6061T6 aluminum. This aluminum is very hard, and these vibrate like crazy. The aluminum is very light and reacts really well with water and a heavey lead belly.


Hi cadman!! I was Wondering,,today,,of our conversations over "blade-baits,,back in January,,this year& I was just wonderi'n did you hollow-out the belly area,,then "pour" the lead into the cavity?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## cadman

sonar said:


> Hi cadman!! I was Wondering,,today,,of our conversations over "blade-baits,,back in January,,this year& I was just wonderi'n did you hollow-out the belly area,,then "pour" the lead into the cavity??


What I did was have the aluminum blanks made that fit in the Do-It mold. There are two different style of blanks that fit that mold. I made them, both out of aluminum, as when I did testing on it, the aluminum vibrated more because it was lighter. When you pour in the Do-It mold, the lead fills on the outside of the blanks. I will try to post some pics of them when I find some.


----------



## sonar

I appreciate your reply... And I can understand your method... But,,,, I also would like to see some pics,,of the process,&lures,as I'm sure others will look at them too.. Thanks cadman!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## cadman

Sonar,
Below is the finished product of the two different types of blades.










These pictures below show the actual blade itself and the raw lead poured around the blade with the mold.










Tomorrow, I will post pics of the Cad profiles I drew up and had made on a laser.


----------



## sonar

I SEE!! That's the way to join the lead,,to the aluminum,,by casting around it.. I'll BET they will shimmy quite-well!! With the alum.,,profile... Very nice/practical,,approach...i do,,remember now,,seeing them again,,from a year or so back,,when you had posted them.. Thank YOU cadman!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## cadman

Sonar,
Yes the aluminum makes them lighter, and they vibrate like crazy. The 6061- T6 aluminum alloy in my drawing below, is hard aluminum, this keeps the aluminum from bending and also from getting knicked up. If you look at the two drawings I made, you will see the actual blade profile. On one of the blades, I had my name cut in the body of the blade.


----------



## sonar

Nice deal !! The 'lil EXTRAS,, engravings,,those are sweet!! I appreciate your thought,, & layouts/schemes.,,of your the process,,& all the work you put into them!! Very Orderly!! I like 'em cadman!! Thanks for posting!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## cadman

Sonar,
Yes, they worked out really well for me. If anyone wants a .DXF file so they can have them lasered, then they can PM me. Naturally on the big one I will take my logo off so when they laser both parts, they will not have any writing on them. Enjoy


----------



## sonar

Very Generous of you cadman!! & thanks for the offer,,I'll keep,this page for future reference.. & meanwhile,, I'll be whittling on my stainless steel attempts of fish foolers AND,,I'll be Going to Berlin,,Sat.,afternoon,,for some more "Field testing".. I haven't been out enough these past 3-4 months,,and I'm pretty stoked-up to do so,,over the next weeks ahead ,,with the fair weather reports,,that have been forecast,,it really looks like we will have some great chances,, to get some quality time on the water!! This is most likely,, the last GOOD weather I think we will have this season.... Get out & enjoy it,,I will!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

